# Can't Install FreeNas 8



## Aj123 (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry if it is wrong forum to post about freeNas. I recently build server computer to serve as a file sever. I downloaded FreeNas 8 from the freenas website and burned the iso image. I put the disc in the cd rom and set the computer to boot from cd rom. It all goes well until i get this message "em0: Using an MSi interuption. from that point it stucks and none of the keys work in keyboard i have to restart the computer. I looked some other forums but haven't found an answer yet. Some people recommended to use 8.0.1 RC1 i used it still didn't work and some people say it is a kernel module bug in FreeNAS which i don't know what they are talking about. 
The server specs are 

Motherboard: SUPERMICRO MBD-X9SCL-O
CPU: Intel Core i3-2100 Sandy Bridge
Ram: 2 GB DDR3 
HD: Seagate 1 TB (additional WD 6x 2 TB Hard drive for hot swapable) 
Power Supply: Athena Power Zippy R2G-6350P --2x350 watt 700 watt total --redundant power supply


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 1, 2011)

Topics about PC-BSD | *FreeNAS* | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD


----------

